# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ka ndonjë faqe në net me msu anglisht?

## mufitk

Pershendetje doja te dija a ka ndonje faqe webi ku mundem me msu anglisht dmth mesim i gjuhes angleze online
flm

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Google translate te ndihmon shume

http://translate.google.com/#

----------


## mirsadi83

ketu e ke nje web ku mundesh me mesuar jo vetem English por i ke diku 40 gjuhe per ti mesuar, vetem se eshte Demo, mundesh te regjistrohesh per 2 dit dhe mbyllet prap. Nese ke E-maile mund te regjistrohesh me shum her.  www.book2.de

----------


## bani80

www.livemocha.com  eshte nje adres si puna e chatit ku mund te takosh shum njerez dhe te bisedosh ne qfare gjuhe deshrion et mesosh,te ndihmojn shume njerz ...

----------


## Sofi _

BBC online eshte falas: http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/

Une s'e kam perdorur ndonje here dhe s'di te te them se sa mund te te ndihmoj. 

Jam e sigurt qe duhet te kete dhe programe qe mund t'i shkarkosh prej diku, por s'di ku mund te kerkosh se s'me jane dashur ndonjehere. klm

----------


## aimilius

ketu eshte FJALORI I GJUHES ANGLEZE shumica e fjaleve ka shqiptime

----------


## Akuamarini

Mëso anglisht: 200 fjali të thjeshta - për fillestar
Learning Phrases with Chris
Published on Apr 6, 2018
Mëso anglisht: - 200 fjali të thjeshta - për fillestar 
ABONOHU: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCIW...

Mësime gjermanisht: 200 fjali të thjeshta - për fillestar

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqip - Anglisht . Kursi 100 mësime + TEKST

INTERNETUS
Published on May 5, 2017

----------


## ErvinSh



----------

